# Jameah Islameah - Sussex - May 2017



## Gromr (May 28, 2017)

A bit late to the party for this one, but enjoyed it neither the less. An interesting building with rather alarming terrorist links. 


*History*


The main Victorian building began life as St Michael's Orphanage. In the 1920s it later became St Joseph's College, a Roman Catholic Junior Seminary until 1970, before being converted into a ballet school. The Legat School of Ballet, formed by Nicholas Legat and his wife Nadine in London moved to the Marks Cross site in the 1970s and became residential. The ground floor of the main building holding academic lessons, the first floor housed two large dance studio and an art studio while the second floor attic was used for dormitories. 

Closure came in July 1990 when Legat merged with Wadhurst College and moved to their site at Best Beech Hill, approximately 4 miles to the east, only for that site to close a few years later when a further merger with Bellerbys College occurred.

It then became Jameah Islameah School, a school to teach students to become Islamic leaders, training them to the level high enough to teach in local Masjids and Madrassas

On 1 September 2006 the Jameah Islameah school was searched by up to a hundred police officers as part of their operations, although no arrests were made. The local Sussex Police held a cordon around the site for 24 days in an operation that cost them over one million pounds. Meanwhile the Metropolitan Police searched the buildings and grounds and the lake.

On the evening of 2 September over 40 police officers entered a south London halal Chinese restaurant called The Bridge to China Town and, after talking to customers for over an hour, arrested twelve on suspicion of the commission, preparation or instigation of acts of terrorism. Two further arrests were made elsewhere in London.

By 6 September two men had been released.

On February 9, 2007, the Department for Education and Skills closed down the school, because it "continues to fail to meet the standards which all independent schools must meet under the Education Act 2002." The school had not been operating at the time, due to lack of students. The Jameah Islameah School Website remained open until July 2014.

Today it stands partially used, with the main building being used for some kinda of school function. Whether its like a Sunday school or something else, I don't know.



*The Explore*

I ended up here after going to Bellerby college, not realising Bellerby college was already being converted into housing. As Jameah Islameah is only a few miles away, seemed worth a punt while I was there. 

I had heard that the main building was in use again, but the church annex was abandoned. As I approached I passed a large caravan. At first I thought this was a secca hut, but as I got closer it became clear it was just a derelict as the church I was trying to get to!

Its a really strange place because one side is completely derelict and overgrown, where the area outside the main building has nicely trimmed grass and children's swings. 

Getting inside the church was easy enough. The doves inside flying round the rafters weren't too happy about me being there though. 

After taking all of my photos I headed out the same way I came in, only to suddenly hear a bang of a door opening or closing very nearby. I aborted and found a different way out the other side of the building.

Strangely enough I found that there was a sign-posted public footpath right round the back of the building. It was almost like it goes straight through the back garden. 

A very bizarre place.



*Photos*







I assume that car is the security. Take note of the spelling of the school. Everywhere seems to indicate that the school is spelt 'Jameah Islameah'. This says 'Jameah Islamiyah'.












The empty caravan












The church




















































This is the corridor connecting the church to the main building. It looks like they sealed this off with wooden panels. 







The back of the Victorian building. This was taken at the edge of the Public footpath.


----------



## krela (May 28, 2017)

That's a little bit like saying the IRS in America are like the IRA in Ireland.

Similar names do not mean the same thing.


----------



## Gromr (May 28, 2017)

Actually that's a good point...might tweak that...


----------



## smiler (May 28, 2017)

I liked it Grom, Thanks


----------



## SlimJim (May 29, 2017)

Very cool, very swag. Bellboy's went ages back, sadly. Teed me right off as it was one of the only spots in Sussex worth visiting. 

As for Jameah, the main building is something like a private mosque. I believe it has been for some years now. When I went, it was all a rather odd situation of kids boarding in a place that was cold, damp, dirty and semi-derelict. Can't say how it is exactly now though because I haven't been in so long, but I've heard bits and pieces from other explorers. Not one that I'd want to redo, unless I was mob handed. Terrorist past or not, I'd expect to get cracked with a broom if caught here.


----------



## Gromr (May 29, 2017)

That's pretty much what I'd heard, with people showing up to drop off kids. All while the building is still half derelict.


----------



## DirtyJigsaw (May 29, 2017)

The inside of the church is lovely, nice shots. Ive always been put off going hear having heard about the occupants


----------



## Brewtal (May 29, 2017)

Nice work as always mate. Glad you finally ticked this one off the list, need to get round to it myself soon. Great pics as always, cheers!


----------



## THISisME (Jul 31, 2017)

Hi I went there last week but am not able to post pics :/ any advise how?


----------



## prettyvacant71 (Aug 5, 2017)

Love the fisheye roof shot! Thanks for the update on this place Grom as its one I've wanted to see but never got around to it.


----------



## stu8fish (Aug 5, 2017)

Great report Gromr123 
Hope you don't mind if I add a shot from an impromptu visit I did with Brickworks after a guard dog related fail at the other local site you mentioned. Sometimes the sight of a sandal does not mean a walk on the Beach   
Please remove you shoes. by stu8fish, on Flickr


----------

